# Built in keyboard not working



## DanielJH99 (Aug 17, 2017)

I recently purchased an ASUS ROG GL553VD Notebook Computer and a few weeks ago the keyboard stopped working. After a few restarts it worked again, but today the problem came back, and was not fixed by any amount of restarting. Several people on past posts said to reinstall they Keyboard driver, but there was no Keyboard section in the Device Manager. I am currently resetting the laptop to factory settings to see if that fixes the issue. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 17, 2017)

Did you buy it new? Or second hand?  If new RMA it. If you bought it used then after exhausting all attempts to reinstall driver or factory reset, you may want to buy a new keyboard for it and install it.


----------



## DanielJH99 (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought it second hand so I’ll most likely have to get a new keyboard. After restarting, it brought me to an American Megatrends screen asking me to push some keys to either continue or reject changes to the Trusted Platform Module, but I still can’t click anything, so I’m kind of stuck now.

Edit: The screen went away and startup continued as normal.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 17, 2017)

If the keyboard is still unresponsive after you get back in windows then you may want to check the keyboard ribbon cable to be sure its connected correctly before buying a new keyboard. (they are very finicky and if the original owner opened up then I bet its a poor installation than a bad keyboard. Common issue from newbies with these style Asus because you have to remove the keyboard ribbon cable to upgrade anything in them)  https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-GL553VD/

*EDIT My bad actually these ones access from the bottom but check the cable anyway*


----------



## DanielJH99 (Aug 17, 2017)

After setting up my account and stuff I went back to the Device Manager and there’s an Unknown Device listed that wasn’t there before. I’m assuming that it’s the keyboard, but I’m not entirely sure what to do with it. This device, as well as “USB xHCI Compliant Host Controller” have exclamation points over them.

I’ll check the ribbon cable if I can find the tools to open up the laptop.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 17, 2017)

DanielJH99 said:


> After setting up my account and stuff I went back to the Device Manager and there’s an Unknown Device listed that wasn’t there before. I’m assuming that it’s the keyboard, but I’m not entirely sure what to do with it. This device, as well as “USB xHCI Compliant Host Controller” have exclamation points over them.
> 
> I’ll check the ribbon cable if I can find the tools to open up the laptop.


reinstall the mobo drivers starting with chipset first then reboot and do the rest. If still an issue check the ribbon cable.
https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-GL553VD/HelpDesk_Download/

Welcome to TPU!!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 17, 2017)

I would attach a USB keyboard to it and see if that works.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 17, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> I would attach a USB keyboard to it and see if that works.



Certainly try this, also does it work flawlessly in the bios or a live disc? If so you have one odd OS issue, if not I'd suspect a cable issue, while the keyboard itself could be failing a specific key would be more common to work intermittently than the whole keyboard.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 17, 2017)

Some prabably spilt something on it. Your going to have to replace the board. Use a USB untill then


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Im with jetster, either the ribbon cable was damaged or the keyboard controller went out totally


----------



## arogs88 (Jan 9, 2019)

2019.
ASUS ROG GL502VM.
I have the same problem , keyboard is unresponsive , backlight , power button and touchpad works fine.

I bought a gl502vm on ebay, at the very first start it asked me if i wanted to delete the TPM Trusted Platform Module pressing F12 if i remember well.

Then while setting up windows 10 the keyboard stopped working, after finishing the set up with the help of the on screen keyboard, i tried to reinstall the drivers, atk package etc.. nothing

The next days keyboard worked by itself at the start, it was all good for the whole day, i did a fresh windows 10 install, updated all the drivers found on asus website, played video games, everything worked perfect

Today, here we go again, keyboard doesn't work, none of the button work, no F keys, no ESC, no Window key nothing.
I had set the backlight ON the previous day, so the backlight works, the power button works fine.

I am suspecting a loose connection, i will check that

I will update my findings

edit : can not access the bios at start because F2 doesnt work .


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2019)

Please start your own thread, not just because this thread is old but the OP of the thread has not visited in some months.


----------

